
A virtual Fidget Spinner - madhukarah
http://ffffidget.com/
======
bcherny
Does anyone know who is behind the Fidget Spinner phenomenon? A few months ago
they didn't exist, and now they're everywhere. Who's getting rich off this?

~~~
throwanem
No one, because they're not branded or licensed. The people doing well out of
them own the factories in China that make them, or buy them from those
factories to mark up and sell to the gas stations and convenience stores where
they get marked up again and sold to the kids who want them.

Thirty (twenty?) years ago, it was "slap bracelets". Same story; it's just
that the Internet makes everything faster.

~~~
joefreeman
There was a recent StartUp (the podcast) episode about slap bracelets:
[https://gimletmedia.com/episode/you-have-to-invent-
something...](https://gimletmedia.com/episode/you-have-to-invent-something-
season-5-episode-1/)

------
shacharz
So now someone should implement it with css only

